# How to prepare documents for submission



## Joppa

Some basic points about supporting documents for your visa application:
1. Make a photocopy (black and white will do) of every document you submit. If you genuinely don't mind not getting certain documents back, then don't enclose a copy but remember if your visa is denied and you want to reapply, some of the documents may be needed again. 
2. Put them in logical order, such as printed-out application, followed by any extra form you need to submit such as Appendix 2, letters of introduction and sponsorship, passport(s), photos of the correct size, and then put together your financial documents, then accommodation, and lastly your relationship. 
3. Don't use clips, binders, folders or anything else. Small items which may get lost can be placed inside a transparent Ziploc bag, such as passport, ID card, biometric residence permit etc. While you may think this will help the ECO (visa officer) to find what they are looking for, the reverse is usually the case. They will have to remove all clips, binders, folders, content page etc and rearrange the documents in their preferred order.
4. Make two piles, one for the originals and the other for the copies, in identical order, and hold each pile together with strings. Then it becomes a simple job for visa office staff to cut the strings, rearrange in their preferred order and present them to ECO (entry clearance officer) for review. 
5. While each application is unique and some people may need more supporting documents than others, there is really no need to submit anything thicker than an inch (2.5 cm) or so. People often overdo communications record such as Skype log and texts. It should come to no more than 10 to 15 pages in all, leaving out the actual conversations but just recording the names of sender and recipient, with dates.


----------



## dengreg

Thank you for this.


----------



## ballack

Thanks for the tips


----------



## ohmy

thanks joppa,

can i just second that photocopy everything bit....including your form!

I really wish i had a copy of my first spouse application form all filled out to reference during my second application. It's amazing how much you can forget. Keep a copy of the form!!


----------



## Aaka

Thank you very much, Joppa.

Just to clarify: the applicant should submit both the original documentation and also their photocopies? So that's two submissions at the same time? 

I didn't understand what you meant by securing the paperwork with string. Could you please explain (again)?


----------



## Joppa

Yes, both sets.
Just put strings in a cross formation to secure each bundle of documents.


----------



## Xhuntaar13

Thank you Joppa for your helpful tips.


----------



## Aaka

Thank you Joppa, very kind of you.


----------



## HAS2

Thank you very much for the useful tips Joppa


----------



## macaroons

*Original and photocopies?*

Thanks for the post Jobba. 
What's the reason for submitting both the original documentation and also their photocopiess, as I don't see this on the uk immigration list?


----------



## macaroons

macaroons said:


> Thanks for the post Jobba.
> What's the reason for submitting both the original documentation and also their photocopiess, as I don't see this on the uk immigration list?



Sorry I got it. You already mentioned this in your first paragraph. Thanks.


----------



## lishah

On which documents do u write the gwf number? Also wen posting out should u put documents in a seperate envelope before u put it in the royal mail special delivery bag or jus all paperwork in the special delivery bag?


----------



## QuinX

*Original Documents*

hi Joppa,

i just want to confirm, as my fiance is in the UK and i am in South Africa, she will need to courier her supporting documents to me, if I understand correctly does she need to send me all the originals (like her audited accounts, council tax bills ) or can she scan it and email it to me?

a list of docs that needs to be originals and a list of docs that may be scanned will be greatly appreciated.

best regards


----------



## kezcon

stupid question the P60'S are small would you put them in the ziploc or would you keep it together with the bank statements and payslips etc?


----------



## nyclon

QuinX said:


> hi Joppa,
> 
> i just want to confirm, as my fiance is in the UK and i am in South Africa, she will need to courier her supporting documents to me, if I understand correctly does she need to send me all the originals (like her audited accounts, council tax bills ) or can she scan it and email it to me?
> 
> a list of docs that needs to be originals and a list of docs that may be scanned will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> best regards


Yes, she needs to send you originals. There is nothing that can be scanned.


----------



## Joppa

Either. Best to clip to your bank statement and payslips.


----------



## scot444

I thought the reason you gave them prepaid return was to get all of your documents back. There were to be no copies of docs, only originals. I only sent originals. Will I not get them back? Birth certificates, pay stubs, etc.


----------



## Joppa

Possibly, as they have the right to retain them. Practice is changing for some countries, where they only accept originals. This happens where the visa application centre is responsible for sending the documents to the decision making centre, and they must have worked out that the cost of photocopying comes to less than extra carriage needed for copies.


----------



## chicgeek

We had a premium appointment in Sheffield for my FLRM yesterday. We provided photocopies of the entire packet (excepting photos and passports) which they kept. To my surprise they also kept some originals, specifically supplementary relationship documents: list of emails and chart logs, letters from friends.

Also, just because we're curious, we found a post-it on one of the correspondence letters used. We think it says 'cchab used'. Anyone have a clue what it stands for? 😀


----------



## onlyverbally

Hello, I'd just like to clarify the information I've read in this thread. We are planning to submit two complete bundles of all our forms and supporting documents within our application. One of those bundles will include the official documents, and the other will include copies. 

Does each bundle need to include the VAF4A form and Appendix 2? And should I label each bundle according to what it is? Meaning, should I specify which one has the official documents and which one has the copies? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Joppa

You put the printed out application form and Appendix 2 with the original documents. They don't need copies, but you should keep them for your record.
Just put a sheet on the top of each bundle labelled Originals and Copies.


----------



## kotch

If you are submitting extra sheets with explanations on would you generally put these all at the front with sponsor letter etc, or elsewhere?

For instance, financial calculation explanation/spreadsheet - best to insert into the actual application form at section 7, put on top with sponsor letter or put with payslips/bank statements?

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa

Put with supporting documents, so that as they look at your payslips and bank statement, they will see your explanatory sheet or spreadsheet.


----------



## kotch

Thanks Joppa, much obliged.


----------



## catling

Thanks very clear instructions!


----------



## canadacara

latest sequence - application form plus relavent appendices, english language evidence, relationship docs, maintenance docs, accommodation docs


----------



## Joppa

As I said, it isn't that important, provided they can find what they are looking for.


----------



## futureexpat2015

I'm sorry--I'm trying to clarify what I've seen here. I am sending in the EEA2 application (family member of a qualified person route). Do I need to send two complete packets--one set of originals, one set of copies? Or can I just send the originals and keep the copies for myself? Finally, will we get the original documents back? We are sending the original copy of our lease, job contracts, etc.--and while we will make a copy in case they're lost, we do want those back for legal reasons. Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

If you want your originals back, send a complete set of copies as well. Some people have had all their original documents returned without sending in copies, but they do reserve the right to hang on to originals if no copy is attached.


----------



## futureexpat2015

Thanks Joppa


----------



## Ejmax

Please, 
Do I need to include table of contents? I just learnt that the papers would be loose, with no clip anyway.


----------



## nyclon

Ejmax said:


> Please,
> Do I need to include table of contents? I just learnt that the papers would be loose, with no clip anyway.


No.


----------



## Joppa

The thing is, ECO or caseworker won't look at the table of contents, but go straight to your documents, unbundle them and pick up the ones they need.


----------



## wongong1902

hi there - this may seem frivolous, but I am planning to use post-it on each document linking it back to a table of content. 

would that be an overkill ?


----------



## Joppa

Unnecessary.


----------



## Anxious_

Do we only need to purchase the strings for the package and the center will supply the courier package or do we bring one of those as well?


----------



## nyclon

What do you mean purchase the strings?


----------



## Anxious_

nyclon said:


> What do you mean purchase the strings?


I mean do they provide everything needed to send the documents off and all I have to bring are the documents? sorry for the confusion


----------



## nyclon

The 1st post in this thread gives a suggestion of how YOU should prepare documents for submission. No 3rd party is going to provide you with supplies.


----------



## Foznor

Thank you Joppa


----------



## mansi.p

Thank you for this, it is very useful.

Regards,
Mansi


----------



## Sophia21

*Sending spouse visa documents to sheffield*

Well now im sending the documents to sheffield IA. I need help on how you send them. I already know what order to send them in but how. Like someone metioned to tie the documents?
do i send photocopies as well?
Who can certify my passport photocopy? 
Please help. Tia.


----------



## nyclon

Sophia21 said:


> Well now im sending the documents to sheffield IA. I need help on how you send them. I already know what order to send them in but how. Like someone metioned to tie the documents?
> do i send photocopies as well?
> Who can certify my passport photocopy?
> Please help. Tia.


Please read the 1st post in the sticky.

Your passport copy does not need to be certified.


----------



## Cakeybear

*Great help*

Thank you so much for this.


----------



## zaitsev10

thanks


----------



## Sam25

*FLr(m) can i use staples*

when submitting my application in person in croydon. will the officer prefer not to have any staples or those separator tags. i know i need to give 2 stacks one original and one copy.


----------



## Joppa

No staples (worst thing you can use), clips, tags or binders, but just two stacks of paper loose (you can use strings or ribbons to hold them together, which they can undo easily).


----------



## Catherinexl

Hi Joppa,

I didn't staple any of my documents but the people working at Hong Kong vfs stapled my application forms! 

They also claimed that the rule changed from the day I submitted my supporting documents that all documents with only one copy (be it original marriage certificate or chat history I printed out from PC) will be returned by UKVI at the end.

Are they right?


----------



## Joppa

It seems to vary depending on where you apply, and sometimes the particular staff member you happen to meet. Because of this variation, I still suggest you provide a copy for every document you submit, or at least you wish to be returned, and if they say they don't need copies, they should be returned there and then. This is particularly the case when you have to send in your documents rather than handing over personally at VAC.


----------



## seasonofgoodwill

Thanks Jobba very useful.


----------



## missnancy

This is probably a stupid question, but can copies be double sided?


----------



## Joppa

Yes, generally, but only if the original is over several pages, so don't copy marriage certificate on one side and passport copy on the reverse, for example.


----------



## OddLion

*New Rules for Document Submission in HK - Bar Codes and copies OK*

Hi All,

It appears that UKVI has introduced a totally new system for submitting supporting documents in Hong Kong. A notice posted on the local VFS site a few days ago (available at: https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/hongkong/pdf/Eng-Annex-A.pdf ) reads as follows: 

"All documents submitted by customers applying for all categories are scanned at the Visa Application Centre and sent electronically to UKVI.
Photocopies can be submitted, but they must be clear and legible."​
In addition to the usual requirements (no staples, etc), it also requires applicants to insert "Barcode separators" between different groups/types of documents.

"You must sort and separate the documents that you wish to submit in accordance with the categories set out below. A barcode separator for each of these categories must then be downloaded from the VFS Global website and placed on the top of each set of documents. A list of the relevant documents for each category can be found on the bar code separators."​
I suspect a lot of documents will still be filed behind the "other documents" Bar Code, as there aren't enough categories.

I wonder if any other VFS centres have introduced this system, and whether anyone can provide us with feedback about how it went. 

Strangely, it seems one can now submit copies, not originals - but there's no mention that you should bring the original to show them. Isn't this defeating the purpose of requiring original documents?

Anyone applying in Hong Kong needs to plan ahead - luckily there are plenty of places that will make cheap colour copies here.


----------



## Winner1x

The process has changed for japanese applicants as well,

we are looking to submit soon, now im confused whether or not to submit the applicants passports current and previous or will copys do?

could anyone elaborate on this? 

there are so many loose ends...

thanks


----------



## OddLion

Winner1x said:


> The process has changed for japanese applicants as well,
> 
> we are looking to submit soon, now im confused whether or not to submit the applicants passports current and previous or will copys do?
> 
> could anyone elaborate on this?
> 
> there are so many loose ends...
> 
> thanks


Hi Winner1x,

Have you found any more info about the new document submission system in Japan? (That's where you're applying, right?)

VFS hong kong has an ad on its website (https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/hongkong/index.html) about "certifying" colour copies of supporting document, which allows applicants to keep the originals. Does Japan do the same? Do other countries' VFS offices also provide this option?

I wrote to the online inquiry service, but they were totally useless, actually refused to answer even basic questions (eg, should we submit originals or copies?). I would put more trust in the experiences of fellow applicants - does anyone have any insights about this?


----------



## OddLion

Winner1x said:


> The process has changed for japanese applicants as well,
> 
> we are looking to submit soon, now im confused whether or not to submit the applicants passports current and previous or will copys do?
> 
> could anyone elaborate on this?
> 
> there are so many loose ends...
> 
> thanks


You should check out this page on the VFS Japan website, as it explains in quite a lot of detail the new (from 20 March 2017) system for processing Settlement visas: https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/japan/pdf/Changes-process-UK-settlement-visa-applicants-Japan.pdf

From that page, it seems that Settlement visa applicants have a choice in Japan to either send your own supporting documents directly to Sheffield or pay a little bit extra and have the VFS office scan and send them all. See the bottom of this page for details:
https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/japan/user_pay_services.html

Either way, you definitely need to submit your current passport when you go for your biometrics appointment.

Here in Hong Kong, a similar notice has been issued, but it says that all visas (not only settlement) have no choice to send our own documents. From 24 March 2017, all applications are scanned and sent by VFS.

Good luck!


----------



## Winner1x

OddLion said:


> You should check out this page on the VFS Japan website, as it explains in quite a lot of detail the new (from 20 March 2017) system for processing Settlement visas: https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/japan/pdf/Changes-process-UK-settlement-visa-applicants-Japan.pdf
> 
> From that page, it seems that Settlement visa applicants have a choice in Japan to either send your own supporting documents directly to Sheffield or pay a little bit extra and have the VFS office scan and send them all. See the bottom of this page for details:
> https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/japan/user_pay_services.html
> 
> Either way, you definitely need to submit your current passport when you go for your biometrics appointment.
> 
> Here in Hong Kong, a similar notice has been issued, but it says that all visas (not only settlement) have no choice to send our own documents. From 24 March 2017, all applications are scanned and sent by VFS.
> 
> Good luck!



Hi odd lion,

I had the following response:

*Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

You need to submit your passport, application form and any email
confirmation to the Visa Application Centre where you will have the
biometric information taken and to submit your application. All other
supporting document including the old passport, should be sent to Sheffield.


Please note: Your visa application will be assessed and decided by the
British High Commission. Our staff at the UK Visas and Immigration
international enquiry service do not assess and are unable to influence the
outcome of your visa application. We strongly advise applicants do not
confirm travel arrangements to come to the UK until you have received your
visa.

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select “E-Mail form and complete
as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind regards,
Christine Gale
UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service
*

We will be submitting on sheffield UK, the applicant will be holding onto the current passport, and sending the old with the supporting docs.

thanks


----------



## Tommy420

My wife will be applying from Japan next month too, didn't realise there has been a change. So, if we choose to get the documents scanned and digitally sent from VFS, original things like payslips will have to be photocopied anyway, as they're not A4 size? ...And for Y5,300 more?! Will be posting to Sheffield I think, sending originals and copies. Best of luck Winner, let us know how it goes. Are you paying for priority?


----------



## Winner1x

Tommy420 said:


> My wife will be applying from Japan next month too, didn't realise there has been a change. So, if we choose to get the documents scanned and digitally sent from VFS, original things like payslips will have to be photocopied anyway, as they're not A4 size? ...And for Y5,300 more?! Will be posting to Sheffield I think, sending originals and copies. Best of luck Winner, let us know how it goes. Are you paying for priority?



Hi Tommy, we have submitted the application already and we have the bio metrics appointment on Thursday, once that is over with we will be submitting the docs to sheffield ukvi. 

Yes it came as quite a surprise, but i remember reading there would be a grace period for any documents submitted the old way.. I think they would just send your docs over to sheffield anyway... Yes we will be applying via priority... all documents were sent to the sponsor within the UK besides the current passport.

Yes, they have also increased the visa fee as well

will do good luck and all the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tommy420

Just out of curiosity Winner, regarding the documents you will be sending, is everything A4 size and originals? Passport etc
I'm just reading the VFS pdf about the new changes https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/japan/pdf/Changes-process-UK-settlement-visa-applicants-Japan.pdf and it says:

"Where required, *original documents* should be provided. If photocopies are also submitted, they must be clear and legible. We also recommend you provide photocopies of all the original documents you submit to help us process your application quickly"

"Where possible all documents should be A4 size. *Any documents which are smaller or larger than A4 size should, where possible, be photocopied onto A4 sized paper. This includes the pages of any previous passports.* All documents should be free from paper clips, pins or staples before they are submitted."


----------



## MarkandEbony

*Submission of documents on April 24th*

I notice in the new bar code system there are two categories for additional documents and appendix 2. Dies it make any difference what goes into these categories as there is not a category for everything needed such as photos etc.

Thank you



Joppa said:


> Some basic points about supporting documents for your visa application:
> 1. Make a photocopy (black and white will do) of every document you submit. If you genuinely don't mind not getting certain documents back, then don't enclose a copy but remember if your visa is denied and you want to reapply, some of the documents may be needed again.
> 2. Put them in logical order, such as printed-out application, followed by any extra form you need to submit such as Appendix 2, letters of introduction and sponsorship, passport(s), photos of the correct size, and then put together your financial documents, then accommodation, and lastly your relationship.
> 3. Don't use clips, binders, folders or anything else. Small items which may get lost can be placed inside a transparent Ziploc bag, such as passport, ID card, biometric residence permit etc. While you may think this will help the ECO (visa officer) to find what they are looking for, the reverse is usually the case. They will have to remove all clips, binders, folders, content page etc and rearrange the documents in their preferred order.
> 4. Make two piles, one for the originals and the other for the copies, in identical order, and hold each pile together with strings. Then it becomes a simple job for visa office staff to cut the strings, rearrange in their preferred order and present them to ECO (entry clearance officer) for review.
> 5. While each application is unique and some people may need more supporting documents than others, there is really no need to submit anything thicker than an inch (2.5 cm) or so. People often overdo communications record such as Skype log and texts. It should come to no more than 10 to 15 pages in all, leaving out the actual conversations but just recording the names of sender and recipient, with dates.


----------



## Winner1x

Tommy420 said:


> Just out of curiosity Winner, regarding the documents you will be sending, is everything A4 size and originals? Passport etc
> I'm just reading the VFS pdf about the new changes https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/japan/pdf/Changes-process-UK-settlement-visa-applicants-Japan.pdf and it says:
> 
> "Where required, *original documents* should be provided. If photocopies are also submitted, they must be clear and legible. We also recommend you provide photocopies of all the original documents you submit to help us process your application quickly"
> 
> "Where possible all documents should be A4 size. *Any documents which are smaller or larger than A4 size should, where possible, be photocopied onto A4 sized paper. This includes the pages of any previous passports.* All documents should be free from paper clips, pins or staples before they are submitted."



Hi Tommy,


As we have not used the "scan" service we have sent all originals documents, all documents we have submitted are of A4 size. In relation to the passports; Only a photo copy of the sponsors passport, original previous passport of applicant and photocopy of newest passport for applicant has been submitted (copy of all pages).


----------



## shah1

1.) Do I need to photocopy the online application and the appendix 2 as well? Or is one copy each enough?

2.) What about marriage and honeymoon photos? Do I need to provide duplicate photos or one set enough?

3.) What is correct order to arrange documents? 

English requirement
Relationship proof
Finances
Accommodation 

I have removed all staples and binders, and put them in a big pile.


----------



## Joppa

#1 Everything. One copy.
#2 Up to you. If you want them returned, yes.
#3 Some VACs specify the order, but what you have is generally ok.


----------



## Lapidus

Winner1x said:


> Hi Tommy,
> 
> 
> As we have not used the "scan" service we have sent all originals documents, all documents we have submitted are of A4 size. In relation to the passports; Only a photo copy of the sponsors passport, original previous passport of applicant and photocopy of newest passport for applicant has been submitted (copy of all pages).


I have a problem the marriage certificate more than A4 tried my best to get it on A4 by the possible way is A3.
please help. thanks


----------



## Clairey

Can I just check since we only need to provide one set of relationship evidence eg whatsapp, Facebook logs/messages etc does this go in the original or copy pile? So I don't need duplicates of all documents? Thank you.


----------



## nellynz

Does the photocopy as well as the original of everything need to be submitted?


----------



## mrskay

I have this question also!


----------



## stewsuz2017

Thank you for this detailed post Joppa, very helpful indeed


----------



## happyharry87

Hi

I thought that I was meant to submit a prepaid envelope when I am sending the supporting documents to Sheffield, but I have just applied for the marriage settlement (fiancé) visa online and there was a section about supporting documents and how I’d like them returned. The only option is standard and the postage fee comes up as 0. 

Who do they return the documents to (sponsor or applicant)? It would be easier for them to send them to me (sponsor) as I am sending them and in the UK - how do I alert this to that fact?

Also I don’t need to send an envelope or do I? And do I need to prepay and write my address? If prepay where can I get that from as I would need to know the weight. 

Thanks


----------



## Gaurav Kumar

Hey...thanks for the useful tips Joppa


----------



## Sadike95

Hi

Do we submit using the barcode separators now?

Below is a link of the separators.

http://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/burma/pdf/Process-of-supporting-documents-english.pdf

thanks in advance.


----------



## saeedmomand

Sadike95 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do we submit using the barcode separators now?
> 
> Below is a link of the separators.
> 
> http://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/burma/pdf/Process-of-supporting-documents-english.pdf
> 
> thanks in advance.


Haven't heard about this. We submitted our documents without this Barcodes, but it was recorded registery and recorder delivery method. Barcode thing as I know is taken during the online application and when you are giving your biometric so that time your passport and finger prints are a scanned. It's from recent experience and may be I'm ignorant abt this. Hopefully some one would guide abt this.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ytass

Thank you Joppa for this useful post
anyone here with experience or has applied recently for the spouse visa from Morocco ! are there any new changes in tlscontact on how to send the supporting documents?


----------



## malena05

Thanks for all these info, its a lot of help!

Best


----------



## adeel467

I have a premium service appointment soon for FLR (M).

How should I present my documents. I have one set of originals in a lever arch file in with all documents in plastic wallets. I also have a copy bundle of all documents.

What is the best way of presenting the documents - will i need to take everything out of the lever arch file - and unstaple documents?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon

adeel467 said:


> I have a premium service appointment soon for FLR (M).
> 
> How should I present my documents. I have one set of originals in a lever arch file in with all documents in plastic wallets. I also have a copy bundle of all documents.
> 
> What is the best way of presenting the documents - will i need to take everything out of the lever arch file - and unstaple documents?
> 
> Thanks


Did you read the 1st post in the sticky?


----------



## MissJaneMarie

Hi everyone,

For the actual printed application form, is it okay to have it printed double-sided? Or is it preferred to have it printed one-sided?

I'm attending the Croydon PSC for my spouse visa renewal at the end of the month and the whole process makes you second guess every little thing 

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!
Jane


----------



## giccho-power

MissJaneMarie said:


> For the actual printed application form, is it okay to have it printed double-sided? Or is it preferred to have it printed one-sided?


Hi Jane, personally I'd print everything one-sided, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## INLD

I’m worrying about bank statements. We last time submitted Barclays electronically stamped statements which were printed in bank although this wasn’t the reason for refusal we just wanna be safe than sorry. So last time we asked bank person to stamp the statements but they said they are electronically stamped so they refused to stamp it. We aren’t sure yet if they would be happy to provide official letter confirming the statements so what should we do. What statements would be authentic in their eyes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giccho-power

HI INLD,

It'd probably be best for you to post this as a new thread.


----------



## INLD

giccho-power said:


> HI INLD,
> 
> 
> 
> It'd probably be best for you to post this as a new thread.




Gotcha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure13

Hi all, for US filers, now that we're meant to send our packets to the New York VFS for scanning instead of to Sheffield directly does that mean we still should send the copy packet of our documents along side the originals? Or is that unnecessary now that the documents are getting scanned and sent on to Sheffield. 

Thank you.


----------



## phunkymonkey

Joppa said:


> Some basic points about supporting documents for your visa application:
> 1. Make a photocopy (black and white will do) of every document you submit. If you genuinely don't mind not getting certain documents back, then don't enclose a copy but remember if your visa is denied and you want to reapply, some of the documents may be needed again.
> 2. Put them in logical order, such as printed-out application, followed by any extra form you need to submit such as Appendix 2, letters of introduction and sponsorship, passport(s), photos of the correct size, and then put together your financial documents, then accommodation, and lastly your relationship.
> 3. Don't use clips, binders, folders or anything else. Small items which may get lost can be placed inside a transparent Ziploc bag, such as passport, ID card, biometric residence permit etc. While you may think this will help the ECO (visa officer) to find what they are looking for, the reverse is usually the case. They will have to remove all clips, binders, folders, content page etc and rearrange the documents in their preferred order.
> 4. Make two piles, one for the originals and the other for the copies, in identical order, and hold each pile together with strings. Then it becomes a simple job for visa office staff to cut the strings, rearrange in their preferred order and present them to ECO (entry clearance officer) for review.
> 5. While each application is unique and some people may need more supporting documents than others, there is really no need to submit anything thicker than an inch (2.5 cm) or so. People often overdo communications record such as Skype log and texts. It should come to no more than 10 to 15 pages in all, leaving out the actual conversations but just recording the names of sender and recipient, with dates.


Hi Joppa

1) Will all original documents (passport, payslips, marriage cert, bank statements etc) be sent back to me, or do I need to indicate it anywhere? Or will it be assumed that if my documents are both in originals AND in copies, Home Office will return the originals?

2) Do you recommend that I include a self-addressed stamp envelope with tracking for Home Office to return the documents?

Thank you.


----------



## xbel

bank statements and bills that has many pages... when all stacked together, any idea how to make it less painful for the checkers? or if every info already at the first page, is it ok to scrap the rest of the pages?


----------

